# Subscriptions no longer emailing me



## Kittenflower (Feb 19, 2015)

I no longer get instant emails from my subscribed threads. What happened? I haven't changed any settings and it's still set up for instant notification. 
I have an @icloud.com adress which makes it easy to keep track of threads on my iphone, so this is really annoying. :/

Help?


----------



## asher (Feb 19, 2015)

I never got any after I subscribed to one, so I stopped bothering


----------



## jc986 (Feb 21, 2015)

Sometimes my subscribed thread notifications go to my Junk folder in Gmail. Maybe check there if you haven't already?


----------



## TheKindred (Feb 23, 2015)

you have to visit the thread to keep getting notifications.

it outlines it in the subscription email you receive.


----------

